# Show where your Nano is....



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

On a bookshelf
On a desk..

I am trying to figure out where I am going to put my newly acquired MINI S.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Mines on a bookshelf... My other is on a kitchen counter.. And my new one is going on my dresser.... 
I dont have pics though...


----------



## Ckent42 (Oct 27, 2011)

Small tanks look good on shelfs, especially above desks, where they can distract from homework and such.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

I am tooo scared to put it on my desk. If some were to happen I would hate that my 200.00 tank ruined my MacPro


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I keep mine, actually several on a desk. I don't really use that desk for work so it's pretty much just one big tank stand.


----------



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have Three Nano Vases, two in the lounge room and one in the bedroom,
I just got two betta's to go in the lounge room ones, and there are 2 baby bristlenose pleco's in each vase (rescued from community tank) and several cherry red/ malanda shrimp. All tanks are planted and the tall one uses a compact fluro for lighting, while I just upgraded the two with the new fighters to LED telescopic lights, which by the way are available very cheaply at Kmart, ($15 each) although I did need two with the J shaped vase to get an even distribution of light.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Two on my dresser, one on my desk (the perfect distraction).


----------



## ScottFish (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine is on a counter at work. I think nanos should be at eye level some place you'll be able to enjoy it most w/o bending over. When I sit and read --there it is; great for daydreaming!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> I am tooo scared to put it on my desk. If some were to happen I would hate that my 200.00 tank ruined my MacPro


It would give you an excuse to buy a real computer.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jedimasterben said:


> It would give you an excuse to buy a real computer.


Spoken like someone who has never owned a Mac. I have a old one if you want it. It is like 10 years old but it is still more reliable then your pc! :biggrin:


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine's on the night stand next to my bed. I was thinking of putting one on the desk next to my Mac!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Spoken like someone who has never owned a Mac. I have a old one if you want it. It is like 10 years old but it is still more reliable then your pc! :biggrin:


I very highly doubt that. :wink:


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

Both of mine are in the bedroom - one on a rolling TV stand and the other on the floor. However, I'm planning on moving next month, and I've got big plans for my tanks after that, including upgrading!


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

on the desk


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep 'em coming.. I am loving see the tanks in a setting... Every just shows pics of only the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's one I had on my dry bar:


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

i have a super low tech 2.5 balancing precariously on of the hutch of my desk. it survived a big earthquake a few years back. but... if i had enough money to buy a ADA tank, i'd build it an altar :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine are on 2 bookshelves right as you walk in the door. All I have to do from my comp where I spend most of my time, is turn my head a little bit.










My shrimp tank and my 10 gallon planted are at the foot of the bed on bookshelves as well. Great for viewing while lying down watching TV.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

My 3g picotope sits on my dining room table:


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

here it is


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

My nano vase is next to my computer on the desk. My other one is on a bookshelf and one more on the dresser where my printer is.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I have two 2.5 gallons on my kitchen counter.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chicken said:


> I have two 2.5 gallons on my kitchen counter.


What kind of light fixtures are those, and how are you doing CO2? Do you have a thread for them? Those are nice tanks.


----------



## mclonghorn215 (Aug 10, 2011)

Those look like the 12in Coralife Aqualights, but I may be wrong. An lfs near me has some 12in Coralife setup too, but it looks a little different than those.

http://shopping.yahoo.com/58929001-...ight-with-2-18w-5050-lamps-straight-pin-base/


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mclonghorn215 said:


> Those look like the 12in Coralife Aqualights, but I may be wrong. An lfs near me has some 12in Coralife setup too, but it looks a little different than those.
> 
> http://shopping.yahoo.com/58929001-...ight-with-2-18w-5050-lamps-straight-pin-base/


Thanks man.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

cableguy69846 said:


> What kind of light fixtures are those, and how are you doing CO2? Do you have a thread for them? Those are nice tanks.


Thanks. 

The fixtures are from Catalina Aquarium:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232

I'm doing diy co2, the tubing is fed into the filter intake. 

The tank on the left is a work in progress. I'm trying to do a sort of Dutch style aquascape. The tank on the right has been going for about 10 months. I started a thread about it, but kind of forgot about it. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/130098-2-5g-yellow-shrimp-tank.html Guess I should update it!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chicken said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The fixtures are from Catalina Aquarium:
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I am gonna check out your thread.


----------



## kineticcomfort (May 13, 2011)

used to only be this... lol










but now as the addiction getts worse...





























that a 10 2 5's a 75 and a 55


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

kineticcomfort said:


> used to only be this... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Looks like my room. Throw some reptiles in the mix and I would have thought you were in my house.:hihi:


----------



## Grown Ocean (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are some great looking tanks. Here's my community 10g(tetras, rasboras, Ottos, ammano shrimp, and apple snail) and my 2.5g CRS tank. Both are visible from my favorite chair and really bring a lot of life to my little condo. The wife actually asked me to move the 2.5 into the den today which is huge considering she was opposed to the tank I the first place.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

3.5 gallon on dresser. 2 black bar Endler's, Sakura shrimp and shrimplets, assassin snail, pond and mts snails.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine is at the end of my kitchen Bar


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

bryfox86 said:


> Mine is at the end of my kitchen Bar


how large of a tank is that? I wanted to put my pico on some place like that, but i was always afraid it would fall over if someone accidentally sneezed on it.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

kilfrg7864 said:


> how large of a tank is that? I wanted to put my pico on some place like that, but i was always afraid it would fall over if someone accidentally sneezed on it.


Do!Aqua 25x25x25 4.1gal


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

nice and cozzy


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep 'em coming... Is it bad that I am looking at antique furniture just so I can have a place for another nano?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i wish i had a shot from further back. this lil guy was on a tiny table next to my couch.


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 2 2.5 gal jars that I'm going to make into nano tanks... One for each nightstand in my room  you guys make me anxious to get that project underway.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Bedroom

View attachment 37099


View attachment 37100


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

wow that bamboo is tall!!! Where to get those tall bamboo?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

bump!! keep it up people!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

wastewater said:


> Bedroom
> 
> View attachment 37099
> 
> ...



These are lovely! Each one is like a tiny little world of its own and so beautifully set up!


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> These are lovely! Each one is like a tiny little world of its own and so beautifully set up!


Thank you for your kind comments.



sayurasem said:


> wow that bamboo is tall!!! Where to get those tall bamboo?


Acquired from a local nursery/florist for $2 a stem.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Not the best picture, on my dresser in my bedroom.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

dafil said:


> on the desk


That is a HUUUGE heater for that little tank lol.


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

such an inspiration...


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

The 6.6 gallon bookshelf (currently housing mystery snail eggs waiting to hatch) is on...well...a bookshelf right behind my desk. It is about to be joined by a second bookshelf tank this weekend.

The Buddha tank is my PFR tank. (If you look close you can see one on his head!) This one is a 10 gallon and is on the end of my bar.

The 5 gallon hex houses one of my betta's (Grover). It is on a built-in unit in the family room.

The jungle QT tank, currently housing my other betta (Apollo) is a 10 gallon on a stand next to my desk.

(My office actually has tanks on all 4 walls: the bookshelf behind me, the QT on the wall to my left, a 29 gallon on the wall to my right and a 55 gallon on the wall opposite my desk. I LOVE my office!)


----------

